# I changed my water



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I knida new to this so thought you experts could help.

As you know I have had 2 tanks a fw and a marine setup since 2002. (plus a few others started at later dates). None of those tank have had a water change ever.

Well today I broke down and did water changes on all of them.

Do you think this will upset my tanks, cause crashes, with multiple fish and coral death, will my macros have sex, will I have an algae bloom, will my oyster shells become plugged up?

I really need to no this as this is such a stressful new thing for me and my tanks to go through.

Oh yea all my parameters are fine. And were before I did the water change.


*c/p*


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

What made you decide to change your water after all these years?!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

ladyonyx said:


> What made you decide to change your water after all these years?!


I have no idea.


----------



## ladyonyx (Apr 20, 2009)

Interesting....how much of the water did you change? I doubt it will have any negative impact though


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

so im not the only one who never changes water!


----------



## Guy (Jan 10, 2010)

Beaslbob did a water change - proof that the apocalypse is imminent!


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

Kind of wierd. I really don't see much of a problem not doing water changes if everything looks fine. Corals would probably not grow too well but thats about it.
System sounds like it's balanced with input and output. 
Water changes in such a system should not hurt but I would not change too much water at once or maybe your macros will have sex and your algae would bloom and Paris Hilton will knock on your door


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

Paul B said:


> ...
> 
> Paris Hilton will knock on your door


Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

how do I take the new water out and put the old water back in?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

any way possible and FAST!

I do do water changes but once every 90-120 days if things look ehh, if they look good a top off of RO does just fine.

If things are set up right they will take care of themselves, I got one 3yo tank that has never had a gravel vac, ever.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> any way possible and FAST!
> 
> I do do water changes but once every 90-120 days if things look ehh, if they look good a top off of RO does just fine.
> 
> If things are set up right they will take care of themselves, I got one 3yo tank that has never had a gravel vac, ever.








Awwww. Perhaps next year I'll vac the gravel. *old dude

Meanwhile perhaps Guy's Lab can help me get out the old water.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I did find a way to eliminate any water changes every done by human hands as well as never having to touch the gravel ever.

undergravel jets take care of the no vac

auto water changes well, thats easy, two holes, some plumbing, a single connection to the holding tank and wham, no more manhandled water changes. I am building a 210 so any way to get it automated the better for me. my PC will control all of that water changing stuff, but daily there is about a 10.7% water change done, end of the week over 55% has been changed out, all while I sit and watch the grass grow.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

and you guys yelled at me for doing a no-water change experiment!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

GetITCdot said:


> and you guys yelled at me for doing a no-water change experiment!


You should have seen the reaction to "my" methods years ago. All of them were unproven experimental dangerous etc etc etc. Funny thing is that I had been doing them for over 30 years.

So your positive results were just the way I have been doing things for a very long time.


my .02


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Beasl, the only rules to fish keeping exist on the internet.

I am with you on this bob. I got blasted when I first started these forums for my methods, especially on this site with staff that is no longer here but its amazing how fast you get your arse jumped over "un-internet proven methods"


----------



## Paul B (Aug 4, 2009)

> its amazing how fast you get your arse jumped over "un-internet proven methods"


I don't have any methods, it's all done with smoke and mirrors.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I use a magic 8 ball when it comes to tank maintence day. most the time it tells me to go sit back down and grab a beer.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> I use a magic 8 ball when it comes to tank maintence day. most the time it tells me to go sit back down and grab a beer.


i prefer a magic conch shell.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I didnt meet the gypsy for that one, damn it.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> I use a magic 8 ball when it comes to tank maintence day. most the time it tells me to go sit back down and grab a beer.


Awwwwwwwwww

the time honored beer dosing method.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

yep, and I tend to talk and argue with my big male angels cause they stare at me thru the glass then telepathically try and get me to give them some, Im like NO you guys are children still, then it gets worse so I tend to guzzle then pass out so they leave me alone.


----------

